# A few pics :)



## jess.thayer (Jun 1, 2011)

I looked up a few of the contests of the site and i used them as inspiration for these photos, i am new to this so any C&C Would be fantastic  I just browsed some of the photo contests that were up and found some previous and recent pics i took today to go along with the themes, but without entering.


















Please any advice would be helpful
-Jess


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 1, 2011)

What themes?


----------



## jess.thayer (Jun 2, 2011)

the first one is energy, i thought that how the powerlines faded into the sunlight was fitting.

Then the second one is , what is that?

third one is hair, 

and the fourth isWild


----------



## Likal (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't have any advice, but I can just say that the photos are beautiful, and I especially liked the first one with the light and the power lines (?) !


----------



## jess.thayer (Jun 3, 2011)

thankyou, i love the first one too. I was on a walk with my dog when i looked up and noticed the power lines fading into the sunlight as the sun was beginning to set. Perfect moment for a picture. Then with a little editing i made it more dreamy looking and faded the power lines a little more by messing with the lighting.


----------



## DSLR noob (Jun 3, 2011)

A touch on the oversaturated side, and a lot of blown out highlights. try to tone down the contrast and saturation a little in the post processing. The photos are nice but what I think you're struggling with is the contrast of bright skies and shaded woodland.  To avoid this problem, take a tripod with you, and take 2 photos. One metered for the sky in the background, and one metered for the shaded foreground, then edit them into one shot so that there are less artificial enhancements needed in processing elsewhere. Keep up the good work though, I can see the potential is there, and the talent is coming around.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice. Cute kitten too!


----------



## jess.thayer (Jun 3, 2011)

thankyou for the advice i will definitely have to try that out


----------



## Sicboi (Jul 15, 2015)

These are really good.  I hope it doesn't seem like I don't like the last one.  I wanted to say I know what's going on here.  There are a lot of things that can go wrong with a photo.  Nice conditioning.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 15, 2015)

Be ready. Here's some honest CC. Don't take this as bashing.

The first really lacks a subject. Also the highlights are very blown out.

The dog was likely shot at a standing angle. Usually you can get better results from getting on the dog's level. Also, I'm seeing that it's a bit soft for my personal preference.

The kitten shot is a nice snapshot, but not strong in a traditional portraiture sense.

#4's highlights are blown out, and the shadows have very little detail. It's also a bit too green (the log has a green cast) and lacks a real subject that draws the eye.

Listen, I understand everyone starts off somewhere. There's a massive learning curve and the best way to learn is to practice. I started off.... well, here. I'll let you have a look. There was a time when I thought this was good.







*shudder*


----------



## unpopular (Jul 15, 2015)

Again, people. Let's really try to be honest here. There has been a lot of this kind of stuff going on this forum lately. I have no idea whatsoever where it's coming from.

I'm going to say this. I'm not going to regret it. These photos are terrible.

Now. Before you go off on me about how mean I am, keep reading.

These photos are terrible *and that's ok. *We all start out somewhere.

I know how important it is to be encouraging. But, there is a difference between encouraging someone's photography and encouraging someone's mistakes. If a photographer cannot handle honest criticism and only accepts praise, then they aren't cut out to be artists.

OP: I have no doubt that with enough effort, desire and practice you'll make a great photographer - really, that's all it really takes. Very few of us come out of the womb knowing how to make a masterpiece with a camera, very few of us are Francesca Woodman. Take the advise of others and apply it where it fits your vision, but *ignore *the positive feedback.


----------



## pjaye (Jul 15, 2015)

This post is from 2011.....


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh my!  that was a waist of time lol. I dont know why it was on the top of the list .. bah


----------



## pjaye (Jul 16, 2015)

Because someone bumped it by posting on it before you did.


----------



## Overread (Jul 16, 2015)

There there thread; time to go back to sleep now


Move along everyone - slumbering thread here


----------

